# Slingmail from Treeman



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

At my door today was a long awaited package from Zone 7 Catapults & Slingery. When I opened it, it was like rays of sunshine on a cloudy day. Out came 2 absolute stunners. The first thing that popped out was a Red Cedar Conus. Next was a burlap bag I recognized...Inside was a design so classic with clean lines, a nice, pronounced fork tip profile and a shorter handle that feels good. I will do a review of both later.

Time to pay the fiddler...I owe you Chris. Thank you for treating a rank troll, like a real human.


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

Beautiful slings treeman. Congrats Slide-Easy


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Love the ergo OTT .


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

treefork said:


> Love the ergo OTT .


Thanks Brother.


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Stankard757 said:


> Beautiful slings treeman. Congrats Slide-Easy


Thanks Mike! They are pretty enough to hang on the Christmas Tree.


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

I'm so glad you like them my friend. Ill be eager to hear how they shoot for you. 
Thanks for all the kind words fellas.


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

Some good looking frames 👍


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

excellent frames,love cedar for any kind of fork,but really shines on the conus'es,nice score


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Beautiful frames Chris, I saved a pic of that Cedar Conus that I’m gonna put on my desktop screensaver….friggin beautiful 

Congrats on a wonderful score [mention]Slide-Easy [/mention] 

Darrell.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Beautiful frames Chris, I saved a pic of that Cedar Conus that I’m gonna put on my desktop screensaver….friggin beautiful
> 
> Congrats on a wonderful score [mention]Slide-Easy [/mention]
> 
> ...


To quote the maker, 'it looks like it was drizzled with raspberry syrup.


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Thanks everyone. Kindness begets Kindness. I am happy to be back on here sharing the absolute love of the sport and the addiction of the process.


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Beautiful frames Chris, I saved a pic of that Cedar Conus that I’m gonna put on my desktop screensaver….friggin beautiful
> 
> Congrats on a wonderful score [mention]Slide-Easy [/mention]
> 
> ...


Oh cool! I'm flattered that you like it so much. Mother nature did all the heavy lifting with that one. It really is a special piece of wood. 
Thanks for the compliments my friend. It means so much coming from a maker such as yourself.


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

Dude don’t think your qualified to use that conus you better send it to me a professional conus shooter 😁Chris one the best natural frame makers on this planet hands down . Nice package brother happy slinging M8


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

SWEET


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

In the old days I’d hijack this thread with a centerfold spread of my own little flock of Zone7 frames. It seems that today I’ll be a good neighbor and say congrats for those beautiful acquisitions!👍👍👍


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Wow! What a couple of beauties??


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

MOJAVE MO said:


> In the old days I’d hijack this thread with a centerfold spread of my own little flock of Zone7 frames. It seems that today I’ll be a good number and say congrats for those beautiful acquisitions!👍👍👍


Mo, you can 'hi-jack' this thread of mine, and the next one too, if you feel like it....I mean feel free.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Tree Man said:


> Oh cool! I'm flattered that you like it so much. Mother nature did all the heavy lifting with that one. It really is a special piece of wood.
> Thanks for the compliments my friend. It means so much coming from a maker such as yourself.


Totally humbled yet honored by that comment Chris, tks my friend.

Darrell 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

